# Devices and Liquids Wholesalers



## zMeister (6/1/17)

A friend of mine is looking into starting a local vape shop and he's been struggling to find importers for international brands , so I came to you . Please help do you guys have any ideas on what sites he can use or on what importers to use .


----------



## BubiSparks (6/1/17)

Local vendors are all importing themselves, so your mate will have to do the same. There is one representative of a large manufacturer who shall remain nameless due to a very dubious business model....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zMeister (6/1/17)

@BubiSparks Do they import directly from the manufacturers or from international wholesalers


----------



## craigb (6/1/17)

zMeister said:


> @BubiSparks Do they import directly from the manufacturers or from international wholesalers


That would probably constitute a Trade Secret. 

Try contacting the various manufacturers sales divisions to discuss bulk orders.

And no offence, but if your mate is incapable of developing business relationships of this nature, it does not bode well for the future of his business. It's kind of a fundamental part of having a company and one of the reasons many of us don't have our own retail shops - we don't have those relationships either and don't know how to develop them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BubiSparks (6/1/17)

@zMeister:
I'm not a vendor and have learnt what little I know on this forum. I believe most vendors import directly from manufacturers.

Your friend will have to do proper research and contact relevant parties in China....
Then register a business and get an importers licence from SARS/Customs, I forget which... been out of import export for a while.


----------



## stevie g (9/1/17)

Actually if you know the right people it's cheaper to import states side.


----------

